# Marijuana, mantis, and feeders. Safe?



## Kara S (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a friend in Colorado who has taken a liking to my mantis. He smokes medicinal pot daily and puts all his mammals away when he does. He is talking about getting a mantis like mine, but I joked that he would have to put it away with the mammals. This started the discussion of whether a mantis, stick insect, or feeder insect would be hurt by secondhand marijuana smoke? Not cigarettes or joints with tobacco, but pure medicinal grade, chemical free, regulated marijuana. The only thing either of us found online was about using praying mantis as predator for pest control on pot plants, but nothing about whether pot smoke harms the insects and feeders. Anyone know some science or have access to research databases?


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 25, 2016)

I wondered this too.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jun 25, 2016)

Smoke in general isn't the best thing to have around most organisms and the volatile chemicals in all plants are meant to prevent herbivory or act as a biochemical defense against diseases. Some plant compounds affect invertebrates by poisoning them and killing them, but others do subtle things such as curbing the appetite of the organisms coming into contact with the compounds or by disrupting their physiology by acting like hormones.


----------



## Kermit (Jun 25, 2016)

Smoke is harmful to any organism . Dog, cat, Mantis or human. "Medical" Marijuana doesn't mean the smoke is harmless! It means it has other properties that help with pain or anxiety... the smoke is still harmful. It's just a choice .???☠


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2016)

I use incense in my bugatorium and they don't seem bothered by it, but that does not mean anything, as we did not know second hand smoke

caused cancer for years.


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 27, 2016)

To be safe, I would put the mantis away when smoking. As a precaution, I don't allow smoke, perfume, candles, or anything scented or anything that gives off smoke in the room where I keep my animals.


----------



## Kermit (Jun 27, 2016)

Not to mention the Mantis tend to get lazy and miss a lot of school?


----------



## mountainmantids (Jun 27, 2016)

"Medical" is just a way of saying its legal, there's plenty of ordinary dudes that grow pot more powerful than "medical". I really doubt it would effect them all to much. Hard to say if they would even absorb it like we do through our lungs. I would like to test out some weed infused honey so see if I got a reaction out of them. Also marijuana smoke is different than say tobacco smoke, it's not as thick and does not leave that permanent cigarette smell. Lots to debate here haha we need to do some science!


----------



## Chrisv8855 (Jun 27, 2016)

I do not think pot smoke would harm a mantis.not all chemicals are harmless to all organisms.once I graduate school,im going to go study for entomologist.pot smoke is different than cigarette or cigar smoke.pot smoke also does not have as many chemicals as cigs or cigars do.you cannot overdose on pot,no matter how much you smoke.

I honestly believe pot smoke can help withlongevity in a mantis.i also believe believe it can also help with molting for a mantis.all in all,personally I do not think pot smoke would bother them.bug cigs and cigars are bad idea.


----------



## Kermit (Jun 27, 2016)

Haha


----------



## LAME (Jun 29, 2016)

they'll be fine.   

None of mine have died of pot smoke intake.. I've honestly never seen any change in behavior.

....I mean, I don't smoke pot. I swear.


----------



## Kermit (Jun 29, 2016)

You should change your name to Flame! ????


----------

